# my journal covers - what do you think?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are the pictures of the two fabric journal covers I have made. The one on the left is for my 11yo DD, the one on the right for my 21yo niece 

DD chose the fabrics from my supply of fat quarters, but she doesn't know what she was choosing for, just that I was going to make them something each 

If I have time I may personalise them further - maybe their initials on the front somehow - but I probably won't have time LOL


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

they are very nice - good job and a great gift....janet


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Cute, Cute!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Very pretty! I'm sure they will be surprised to see what you've made for them.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Love the colors!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very pretty..what lucky girls.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Very lovely! thanks for sharing. I'm sure they'll love them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie - those are really nice. You did a good job. I hope the appreciate them nicely.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks folks - I was quite pleased with them as I had to hand sew them. Still don't have a machine LOL

My niece was decidedly unimpressed when she opened hers - turned it over as if to say "oh, right"! Which I was a bit disappointed about.

DD on the other hand was delighted with hers and is in bed writing a journal entry as I type


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like your niece might be a little spoiled. I think you did a very good job, and to have hand sewed them I'm very impressed.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

sometimes kids get in their head what they are going to get, but when they get something else, they dont realize how cool it is. 

I think they are both great! gives me an idea for the next cabin journal!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very nice, they will love them!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------

